# الصليب في المسيحية



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2011)

_* من كتاب
الصليب في المسيحية
 رؤية كنسيّة آبائية 





المتنيح نيافه الأنبا ياكوبوس
أسقف الزقازيق ومنيا القمح

  1- الصليب





    صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح، قوة حقيقية للخلاص والنصرة في الجهاد.

    ومعلمنا بولس الرسول يسلمنا هذا الايمان الحى بقوله: "إن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلَّصين فهى قوة الله" (1كو1: 18).

    والصليب وإن كانت له أعياد زمنية ومكانية، فهو فوق كل شئ وقبل كل شئ حقيقة إلهية سماوية.

    لذلك نستطيع أن نقول في جرأة الإيمان أن الأعياد التاريخية في كنيستنا تستمد مجدها وبهاءها من واقع حياتنا وإيماننا أكثر من أنها تعطى لحياتنا شيئاً من الواقع أو شيئاً من الايمان.

    وصليب ربنا في مضمونه الكلى يلزم أن لا يكون في بالنا حقيقة من حقائق الماضى بأى حال من الأحوال، لا لشئ إلا لأن تأثيره الفعال ممتد بالحقيقة في الحاضر والمستقبل، طالما يوجد إنسان يعيش على الأرض. لأن الصليب مرتبط أساساً بالمصلوب، والمصلوب حى في السماء يحمل سمات صليبه ويسكبها علينا كل يوم بل كل لحظة غفراناً وتطهيراً، بل قداسة وبراً وفداء. فنحن نختبر بأنفسنا بل ونمارس بأجسادنا وأرواحنا صليب ربنا كل يوم.

    وحينما نقول الصليب " المحيى " فإنما نقول ذلك ونظرنا على الدم الالهى الذي انفجر لنا من الجنب المطعون وجرى على خشبة الصليب نهر حياة!!

    ولا يمكن أن نذكر الصليب ذكراً حسناً أو ننشد نشيده بالروح إلا والإحساس بالدم يملأ أعماق كياننا الإنسانى، فالدم هو الصلة الحية المحيية بين الصليب وقلوبنا، بين المصلوب وبين ضمائرنا، بين المسيح في السماء والكنيسة على الأرض!

    ولا يغيب عن بالنا قط أن شركة الدم أو شركة الألم أو شركة المجد، هذه الأنواع المتعددة التي للشركة الواحدة – أى شركة الصليب – إنما تأخذ قوتها من المسيح " الحى " أى من القيامة.

    فالصليب قوة حياة أو قوة محيية، لأن المسيح الذي صُلب هو الآن حى! فبدون المسيح الحى يصبح الصليب عثرة وجهالة.   ولكن إيماننا بالمسيح الحى القائم من بين الأموات أو بالحرى شركتنا الآن في المسيح الحى تجعل لنا من الصليب قوة حياة. فقيامة المسيح المصلوب جعلت خشبة العار سبب مجد وافتخار ظاهر لكل العالم.

    وإن كان التحول الذي تم على الصليب من عار إلى افتخار يظهر أمامنا هائلاً وغير معقول، فإنما ذلك من أجلنا نحن، وقد استدعى عملاً من الله الآب فائقاً أيضاً وهائلاً أكثر مما يتصوره العقل، يقول عنه بولس الرسول: "وما هى عظمة قدرته الفائقة نحونا نحن المؤمنين حسب عمل شدة قوته. الذي عمله في المسيح إذ أقامه من الأموات وأجلسه عن يمينه في السمويات" (أف1: 19،20)

    فهذه القدرة المتعاظمة والفائقة عن حدود العقل والتصور التي أجراها الله الآب في المسيح من أجلنا، هذه العظمة وهذه القدرة الفائقة وهذه الشدة المتناهية التي استخدمها الآب ليحول لنا عار الصليب إلى افتخار في المجد الأسنى بقيامة المسيح، هذا كله وبكامله مذخر في الصليب!!

    فبقدر ما احتوى الصليب كل العار البشرى، كذلك وبمقدار أعظم احتوى شدة قوة الله للمجد الأبدى!!






    2- قوة صليبنا





    ونستطيع أيضاً في جرأة الإيمان أن نقول أنه ليس من بين أعمال الله كلها عمل بلغ في قوته، بل في شموله، بل في مجده، بل في سلطانه، بل في غايته، مثلما بلغ الصليب!

    لأنه رفع الخليقة كلها من دائرة العصيان إلى الصفح الكلى والمصالحة، من الرفض إلى القبول والاختيار، من العبودية إلى البنوة والميراث مع المسيح في الله!!

    والصليب مذخر فيه كل مجد الله بل وكل مجد الانسان. فمن أدرك سر المسيح المصلوب وآمن بالإله المهان، انكشف له السر وانقلب تجديفه إلى دموع وهتاف، وعثرته إلى إيمان وشهادة، وتجلى له الصليب كمصدر وحيد للحق والمعرفة والخلاص...

    آلاف من المعجزات عملها الله فى القديم وعملها المسيح في الإنجيل وكلها معجزات للإنسان، أما الصليب فهو معجزة الله..!

    "إذ عرفنا بسر مشيئته حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه لتدبير ملء الأزمنة ليجمع كل شئ في المسيح ما في السموات وما على الأرض في ذاك" (أف1: 9، 10).

    والصليب في حياة المسيح ليس حادثة عرضية بل غاية، جاء وتجسد من أجلها، ونهجاً شمل حياته كلها جاعلاً من الصليب كأسه المفضل وطاعته العظمى للآب، وبرهان حبه الأبدى للإنسان كل الانسان، نقض به ناموس الخطيئة وبَّرر به الخطاة، وظفر به على قوات الظلمة، وقتل به العداوة، وجمع تحت لوائه شمل الإنسان كل البعيدين والقريبين، كرعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله.

    لقد حول المسيح صورة الصليب الذي عرفناه يوم الجمعة، صليب الخشب الثقيل الذي لم يقوى هو على حمله فسقط تحت ثقله، الصليب الذي بدا أمام أحبائه كريهاً مشئوماً، والذى تراءى لأعدائه ذلاً وشماتة، وكان بالنسبة للناموس لعنة وعاراً، هذا صار لنا من أجل يسوع وفى يسوع شركة سعادة أبدية ومصدر راحة وسرور وافتخار، وكلما ازدادت الآلام من أجل شهادة يسوع ازدادت رؤية الصليب نوراً وازدادت الحياة قوة وعزاءاً، وارتفع الصليب من التاريخ لينغرس في عمق أعماق الضمير.  
    وتكريم الصليب نابع من كرامة القيامة، لأن الموت الذي باشره الرب على الصليب، أثمر قيامة وبالتالى مجداً. فيكون الصليب باختصار هو سبب المجد!!

    وفى هذا يصف القديس يوحنا في إنجيله – الصليب بالمجد قائلاً في موضوع انسكاب الروح: "لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مُجِدَّ بعد" (يو7: 39)

    مشيراً بذلك الى الصليب، والمسيح نفسه سمَّى الصليب ارتفاعاً: "وأنا إن ارتفعت أجذب إلىَّ الجميع. قال هذا مشيراً إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعاً أن يموت" (يو12: 32، 33).

    إذاً فحق لنا أن نهتف بملء أفواهنا: السلام للصليب مصدر كل ارتفاع ومجد!! فإن كان الصليب هو أقصى صورة للإتضاع والمذلة، فهو قد صار أعظم واسطة للإرتفاع والمجد.






    3- مجد الصليب





    السلام للصليب الذي عليه دفع المسيح ثمن كل خطايانا.

    السلام للصليب المحيي الذي به زالت اللعنة وقبلنا الحياة الأبدية.

    السلام للصليب رمز المجد والنصرة على الخطية والعالم والجسد وكل قوات الظلمة.

    إذاً جيد لنا جداً أن نمجد الصليب واشارة الصليب، فهو محور كل طقس وبداية ونهاية كل تقديس، سر القوة المتدفقة في كل سر، والنعمة الحالة على كل نفس.


    فلنحب صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به صار لنا الفداء والدخول إلى شركة الآلام لكى نحيا له بالحب، وحمل الصليب هو علامة التلمذة الحقيقية بحفظ الوصية، واحتمال المشقة والتجارب ونحن نسير على درب الصليب وقبول الإهانات بشكر، وجحد الذات والخدمة والبذل بتقديم ذواتنا ذبيحة حب، على مذبح الحب الإلهى تتقد بنار محبة الله يشتمها الرب رائحة رضى عن العالم.

    ليشرق المسيح بالحب في أعماقنا.  وليضئ بالحكمة في عقولنا وليكن فينا فكر المسيح حتى نتصالح مع الصليب كما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول: "فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضاً الذى إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خُلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله. لكنه أخلى نفسه أخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب." (فى2: 5 – 8).

    فإن كان لنا فكر المسيح هكذا نكون فعلاً في مصالحة مع الصليب: "وضع نفسه"... " وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب".

    وحينما نحاول أن نعيش حسب وصايا المسيح، قبل أن يكون لنا " فكر المسيح" (1كو2: 16) من جهة المصالحة مع الصليب وطاعة المسير في الدرب المؤدى إليه، نخفق بشدة، ويتزيف لنا التعليم المسيحى كله، فنصير معلمين كذبة ومتعلمين لأكاذيب.

    لأن معرفة الإنجيل ووصايا يسوع لإنسان ليس له " فكر المسيح من جهة الصليب، تصبح كلها معرفة للإفتخار والمجد والدينونة.

    أما الذي له " فكر المسيح "، "وقد وضع ذاته فعلاً وأطاع مصمماً على المسير في درب الصليب حتى الموت، فلمثل هذا تصير معرفة الإنجيل لا لدينونة آخرين، ولا لتمجيد الذات أو الإفتخار بالمعرفة، ولكن لقيادة الآخرين إلى" فكر المسيح " عينه وللمصالحة مع الصليب.

    فيصير الصليب سبب فرح لنا، وننال به قوة للخلاص وحياة للمجد الأبدى.

    ليت الرب يستخدم هذا الكتاب سبب بركة لحياتنا لنحمل الصليب ونسير خلف الرب وننال بركة شركة الالام وننال مجد الرب في الأبدية.

    بشفاعة القديسة العذراء مريم والدة الإله، وكافة الملائكة والشهداء والقديسين. وبركة صلوات صاحب الغبطة والقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وسائر افريقيا وبلاد المهجر.

    ولإلهنا المجد والاكرام والشكر والسجود في كنيسته المقدسة الى أبد الدهور آمين



*_​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أبريل 2011)

_*
    فالصليب قوة حياة أو قوة محيية، لأن المسيح الذي صُلب هو الآن حى!  فبدون المسيح الحى يصبح الصليب عثرة وجهالة.   ولكن إيماننا بالمسيح الحى  القائم من بين الأموات أو بالحرى شركتنا الآن في المسيح الحى تجعل لنا من  الصليب قوة حياة. فقيامة المسيح المصلوب جعلت خشبة العار سبب مجد وافتخار  ظاهر لكل العالم.



شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

اخي الغالي
ربنا يبارك حياتك

*_


----------



## النهيسى (26 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> _*
> فالصليب قوة حياة أو قوة محيية، لأن المسيح الذي صُلب هو الآن حى!  فبدون المسيح الحى يصبح الصليب عثرة وجهالة.   ولكن إيماننا بالمسيح الحى  القائم من بين الأموات أو بالحرى شركتنا الآن في المسيح الحى تجعل لنا من  الصليب قوة حياة. فقيامة المسيح المصلوب جعلت خشبة العار سبب مجد وافتخار  ظاهر لكل العالم.
> 
> 
> ...


*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
شكرا جدا جدا أخى كليمو*​


----------

